# MiniLop/ MiniRex mix babies need a forever home - RESOLVED : )



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 16, 2012)

I am in no hurry for these babies to find a forever home. I'm more interested in their well being than my sanity. If you or anyone you know lives in the South Florida area and are in need of a gorgeous bun please respond to this.

It breaks my heart to put them up for adoption, but I know there are people out there that have more time for these babies than I do.

I'm pretty sure these 2 are does, but not 1000% positive. They are 7weeks, turning 8 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 16, 2012)

ray:


----------



## bhoffman (Aug 16, 2012)

Aww.. thats too bad!! You were so excited to be able to keep themm!!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 17, 2012)

can you send one to me? Haha Probably not!!!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 17, 2012)

These babies have found a forever home. I am happy to say my friend took all 3 babies. She is setting up a bunny room for them. I am so happy! I live right down the street from her so I can see them whenever. I'm also happy that i KNOW she will call me for advice and not just neglect them.

I cried for most of the day today....


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 17, 2012)

So sorry you have to give them up, but at the same time, I'm so excited to hear you found them a good home that you are confident will be perfect for them-not to mention the awesome bonus of being able to still see them whenever!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm so glad things worked out for all involved 

Don't cry.....:bunnyhug:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 18, 2012)

We went to the feed store a little while ago. These are going to be some spoiled babies  

I am so happy with how this worked out, almost seems perfect *knock on wood!*


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm very glad everything worked out for you and your baby bunnies! ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm very glad everything worked out for you and your baby bunnies! ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 19, 2012)

:yahoo:


----------

